# Shop organization



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It was too cold to spend a lot of time in the shop this winter, so I did a bunch of reorganization. For some reason, my lovely bride believes that the garage is for more than my hobby, it must accomodate other family items as well.

On a whim I picked up about 6 sheets of slatwall from a retailer that was closing for the whopping fee of $50. (brand new slatwall is about $40 a sheet) I then managed to get shelves, bracket and hangers from 2 other retailers for another $50. (if you buy a lot, the hooks are about 0.15-0.30 ea, shelf brackets $2-$3 a pair) 
The slatwall is darker than the original wall colors, but the glossy sheen seems to brighten the place up a bit. If I had waited... another retailer had white... oh well. I had an old light fixture that I mounted to some slatwall hooks, and am playing around with possible placements.

The neat thing is the ability to rearrange things as I see what works and what doesn't. When I'm happy with a location, a tiny piece of double stick tape on the back of the bracket keeps things from sliding as I take tools on and off. So far it seems to be an improvement.

The 1", 4" and picture hanging hooks have been the most useful, but I have needed a few 6" and 8" hooks as well. It was hard to know what to buy, so I grabbed a bit of everything the first time. I wish I had picked up more of the shelves.....

The lumber rack is heavy duty double track storage shelving. The total for all that, including hardware was around $100. I had seen loads of it at the habitat store a while back, and probably should have picked it up then, but you snooze, you lose. The cost is well worth it, since I have wasted a good deal of money on warped boards because my previous storage was inadequate. Long term goal is a sheet good rack below the lumber.

If you see a retailer redecorating (or unfortunately closing) it might be worth a look. Get help installing, it's heavy. Also, wear gloves. When ripping this stuff, the edges get quite sharp.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking good. Be careful with any weight you put on there, I know it likes to chip easily with too much force.

Looks a lot like the color a particular sporting goods store uses.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to see that you are keeping busy, Doug

Could not see any sawdust.......


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice setup, Doug.. and a good looking shop!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice lookin shop, I have been busy also did some re-organizin so to speak put up some peg board sheets and got everything hung in a nice place and now am doing some insulating, I got 1/2 of one wall and Sat. going to home deopt to get all that is needed for ceiling and the other wall I can get to the other half of the walls is way to much trouble to take down for ins. so may cut a hole in plywood and fill with the blown in stuff....


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

FYI I work retail construction. We throw out a few sheets of slatwall every job. If you need slatwall drive around local shopping centers. If you see a roll off dumpster in parking lot there is probably a store under construction. Ask the job super I'm sure you will score also nice chunks MDF


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Doug the shop looks great and well organized. I know this thread started 4-1-11 but wondering if you are still happy with the slatwall and how it is working for you... thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, I am worried about you. I spotted your tool for fitting joints together...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The slatwall is great, finding the right combination of accessories has been a challenge at times, buying too many of one and not enough of the other....

There are aluminum inserts that fit into the track that I recommend for the heavier items.

The only thing I would have done differently was to get a lighter color. The green is glossy and reflects more light that the block wall, but if it was tan, wood grained, or white it might have been brighter. I was at the local Borders the other day thinking their birch looking slatwall would have been real nice........

The other thing that I've had to learn was after getting things where I want them to put a tiny piece of double stick tape under the fixture so that I don't accidentally move the fixture as I take tools on and off.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike said:


> Doug, I am worried about you. I spotted your tool for fitting joints together...


Mike,

There are much stranger things than that in the garage. 

My girls loved that pogo stick, and even though the girls have out grown it, it makes so much noise we're saving it to give it back to the lovely lady who gave it to them when her son is old enough for it!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

too neat & too nice..I'd never find anything in there!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like neat and nice myself, looking real good.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Doug, it's people like you that give the guys like me a really bad name! 
Remind me to never let you in my shop!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It doesn't stay that clean long..... Which is why I have to work to make sure I don't have excuses for it to be disorganized!


----------



## TomACE (Dec 28, 2011)

nice work


----------

